# Just Registered for Rally!



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Just registered puppy for rally  

I went in to sign up for a the local kennel club's basic class just to refresh and do the CGC after but the person teaching is who I did his basic obedience with  so she said he'd be bored and bumped me to rally... I hope we'll be okay. Kind of excited, kind of scared...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome !!!!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just signed up for Rally classes as well. It starts on the 15th of May but unfortunately I will probably have to miss the first class as I will be away camping with my horse. It runs for five weeks and is about an hours drive away. I will be taking Lucy as she has had one Obedience Course and has just done Agility Foundation classes since. She is 15 months old now so won't be able to trial in Agility for a while yet.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Exciting! Is it intro rally? Just generic rally? My training place only offers generic rally and the trainers try to work with people at whatever level they are on. It's intimidating though, because the new people can barely get the dog to heel, while the experienced people are working on very subtle things. I'd love an intro class where everybody is as clueless as I am. 

I really want to sign up for rally, but I think Watson needs to gain some focus and impulse control first. He listens to what I say and wants to please, but if I'm not telling him what to do every second his default is to run about like a wild man, or stare at me and bark. lol


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

It's a really small group so I don't think they distinguish. I think it's moe the latter where they try to work on where the individual's at. So she said this would be the up for my pup since he knows the commands so the basic wouldn't make sense to do so this would be challenging him to be more focused. 

If this goes well I might take another session for my pap or something over the summer.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

You will have a lot of fun with rally!!! It's a great thinking game for you and your dog and a lot of the moves are easy to practice at home. You'll love it.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

CuddlyKat said:


> Just registered puppy for rally
> 
> I went in to sign up for a the local kennel club's basic class just to refresh and do the CGC after but the person teaching is who I did his basic obedience with  so she said he'd be bored and bumped me to rally... I hope we'll be okay. Kind of excited, kind of scared...


if your dog has his basic obedience down pat, you can take the rally class and self-train for the CGC test. 

The CGC test is generally much easier - for you and for your dog - than what you are both going to do in a first rally class. You may want to do a drop-in for some of the CGC test elements just to be sure, but I agree with your trainer that you don't want to bore your dog with another entire basic class if it isn't necessary.

Good luck with your rally training. Don't worry about the butterflies - everybody gets them.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Keep us posted on how it goes! This is something I'm really interested in doing with Sam, so I'll be listening in.  It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------

